# What's the latest AbsoluTTE Edition



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

I was wondering what the latest edition was as I have only ever receive one which was way back when I joined in Dec 08, the 'Winter 2008' Issue 18 and I have never received anything else through the postbox even though I am a fully fledged member.

Is this right, have I got the latest issue?

If not, who do I need to speak to?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

19 is the latest issue, your copy must have gone astray, I'll send another out for you.


----------



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi there Wallsendmag

I am the same as stundies, only ever got Issue 18 winter 2008.

Get back to me Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems to have missed a couple , don't worry it'll be in the post tomorrow


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All ready , will drop them in the post on my way to work.


----------



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for that wallsendmag


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks very muchly


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Big thanks to 'wallsendmag', picked up issue 19 from the doorstep this morning, had a quick flick whilst eatin me tea and it looks tip top, looking forward to reading it from cover to cover.


----------

